# Systems, Multiple Intelligences and You.



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

*What is Your Socionics type and Your Intelligence?*

Test: Multiple Intelligences & Learning Style Test

Thirty three questions, registration not required... *GO! *...then reply in this thread. TIA.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

IEE and Interpersonal: 92/100

Interpersonal intelligence is the capacity to understand and interact effectively with others. This intelligence involves the ability to discern the moods, temperaments, dispositions, motivations, and desires of other people and respond appropriately. This is the "people-person" intelligence. It is evident in successful teachers, social workers, actors, or politicians, and operates primarily through person-to-person relationships and communication. It involves skills such as effective communication, working together with others towards a common goal, and noticing distinctions among individuals. If one has high interpersonal intelligence, he or she is probably popular and has many friends. As a child, it is likely that Interpersonal people were often the leader of a group and were able to organize and influence peers with skill. Their talent for interpreting and understanding the feelings of others makes them a good mediator and a potential earpiece for many of their friends. They learn best when involved in team activities and cooperative ventures.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

It doesn't tell you your highest score, it only shows your score on interpersonal.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Silveresque said:


> It doesn't tell you your highest score, it only shows your score on interpersonal.


Then what is your interpersonal score? You have to purchase the report for the other seven, I suppose. There used to be a few ways to receive your scores for free but I don't know if they still work or not.


----------



## brajenful (Feb 16, 2014)

I got a 0, which is surprisingly unsurprising.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

MNiS said:


> Then what is your interpersonal score?


I got 0.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Silveresque said:


> I got 0.


Are you freaking serious? You got a zero for interpersonal??? Were you being open and honest with yourself?


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

MNiS said:


> Are you freaking serious? You got a zero for interpersonal??? Were you being open and honest with yourself?


It's not like it's hard to get a 0 on interpersonal in that test. o.o


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Silveresque said:


> It's not like it's hard to get a 0 on interpersonal in that test. o.o


Yes, it's also not difficult not to obtain a perfect score for a test like that. Though it's also a test for other character attributes and you failed.


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

I got 67/100


> Interpersonal intelligence is the capacity to understand and interact effectively with others. This intelligence involves the ability to discern the moods, temperaments, dispositions, motivations, and desires of other people and respond appropriately. This is the "people-person" intelligence. It is evident in successful teachers, social workers, actors, or politicians, and operates primarily through person-to-person relationships and communication. It involves skills such as effective communication, working together with others towards a common goal, and noticing distinctions among individuals. If one has high interpersonal intelligence, he or she is probably popular and has many friends. As a child, it is likely that Interpersonal people were often the leader of a group and were able to organize and influence peers with skill. Their talent for interpreting and understanding the feelings of others makes them a good mediator and a potential earpiece for many of their friends. They learn best when involved in team activities and cooperative ventures.


The description is mostly accurate, though I'm not group-oriented as it makes me sound. As a child I spent most of my time alone daydreaming or hanging out with one or two close friends, rather than leading or organizing large groups of peers. Socially I've always been pretty awkward.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

I got 20.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Mizmar said:


> I got 67/100 The description is mostly accurate, though I'm not group-oriented as it makes me sound. As a child I spent most of my time alone daydreaming or hanging out with one or two close friends, rather than leading or organizing large groups of peers. Socially I've always been pretty awkward.


Well, as they say. Strength in numbers. 



Kink said:


> I got 20.


Were you being honest or did you purposely score lower than you wanted to? I have a feeling it's the latter. ¬_¬


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

MNiS said:


> Were you being honest or did you purposely score lower than you wanted to? I have a feeling it's the latter. ¬_¬


Why is that?


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Kink said:


> Why is that?


Because *waves magic wand around and throws some pixie dust in the air* I can see your inner being with my magiks and I know that to not be true. Same for Silveresque.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

MNiS said:


> TIA.


Transient ischemic attack?


LII and...

wtf

It only tells you interpersonal unless you pay.
@MNiS here edit the OP and put this in place of the queendom link - Take Multiple Intelligences Test

I got 35 on interpersonal by the way.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Transient ischemic attack?


Thanks In Advance. I also gave a surprise "Thanks" to those who willingly volunteered to take the test.



> LII and...
> 
> wtf
> 
> ...


Thanks. Well I did warn you that you need to pay money for the full report. There are some ways to receive a report for free but I had forgotten how.

Oh wait, it was via the forums. Some people post their answers and upload their purchased reports.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

MNiS said:


> Thanks In Advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Well I did warn you that you need to pay money for the full report. There are some ways to receive a report for free but I had forgotten how.


Then I didn't read that in the OP.

Oh, and you have to make an account for that one, but it takes like 10 seconds, so..


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Then I didn't read that in the OP.


Hm, I see. Okay. Well that's not a large problem. I'll be more careful the next time around. I'm still not very experienced with being an OP. 



> Oh, and you have to make an account for that one, but it takes like 10 seconds, so..


Yeah, there are a lot of fun tests and quizzes on that site. Yes, I know it's a website for women but I don't care, the tests are worth it.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

MNiS said:


> Hm, I see. Okay. Well that's not a large problem. I'll be more careful the next time around. I'm still not very experienced with being an OP.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, there are a lot of fun tests and quizzes on that site. Yes, I know it's a website for women but I don't care, the tests are worth it.


It's not a huge deal being one lol

And I meant the one I linked.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> It's not a huge deal being one lol
> 
> And I meant the one I linked.


Cool!!! That one is so much better!

I actually took that test before and Naturalist, Mathematical (Logical) and Verbal/Linguistic were my highest forms of intelligences in that order.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Swiftstar said:


> Is there an alternative test where they attempt to quantitatively measure some of these intelligences? Granted, I don't care much for intelligence tests because they're prone to variation, but it feels more... legitimate to actually see you correctly solve logic/math problems versus just saying you are, or that you like it. Not sure those would be free, though. Meh, I guess you might as well just take an IQ test for some of those.


Sure. IQ tests, emotional intelligence test, analytical reasoning skills, multiple intelligences tests

Enjoy.


----------



## Astrid Von M (Jun 16, 2014)

100% interpersonal - as if it was difficult to forsee


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Astrid Von M said:


> 100% interpersonal - as if it was difficult to forsee


Yeah, yeah, everyone already knows you're pretty much perfect.


----------



## Astrid Von M (Jun 16, 2014)

MNiS said:


> Yeah, yeah, everyone already knows you're pretty much perfect.


oh!... ummm, haha thank you though I'm far from


----------



## michaelthemessiah (Jun 28, 2014)

Idk my socionics but I got this


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Astrid Von M said:


> oh!... ummm, haha thank you though I'm far from


Way to stay noble!


----------

